# How strict are you?



## lauram_92

I was just wondering how strict everyone is/going to be? For instance,

*Food* : Is your LO allowed crisps/sweeties? Will they be when they are older? How often will they be allowed them?

*Toys* : Do you/will you let your LO play with anything, like all the stuff they shouldn't have? (eg. straightners/dvds..)

*Dating* : Would you let them date? How old? When they have their first girlfriend/boyfriend will you let them over? To stay the night?

*Going out* : How late would your son/daughter be allowed out?

*Drinking/smoking* : What would you do if your son/daughter was doing either of these, underage/of age?




_I would just like to add I'm not saying any parenting styles are right or wrong, I just want to see what everyones views are seeing as we are all young ourselves and most likely have done the 'inappropriate' things whether we will be a bit more slack that our parents, or more strict.._


----------



## stephx

I like to think ill be the typer of parent that isnt too strict but has limits kwim?


Food : At the moment, no. When she is 2+ she can start having the odd treat here and there :) 

Toys : Yep, aslong as it isnt dangerous she can play with it. At the moment her fav toy is the wires behind the TV and the laptop :dohh:

Dating : She can start dating whenever she wants, and he'll be allowed to sleep over once the relationship is 'serious' (my OH disagrees with his one lol) but they way i see it, if they want to have sex.. they're gunna do it. And id rather it was in my house than behind some bush etc...

Going out : 11pm till shes 18 then whenever she wants after that 

Drinking/smoking: I started smoking at 15 so i couldnt really say anything! I would be disapointed though, and drinking is ok as long as she doesnt go over the top, I dont think things like that should be banned as such, cause they will only rebel against it :)


----------



## LoisP

Food: I try and only let Shaun have healthy stuff, but if i'm eating a chocolate biscuit or something, if he reaches out for it, I let him have a little lick, but that's about it. When he's older it'll be a bit different, he can have sweets as a treat. But not as a frequent thing.

Toys: As long as it's not DANGEROUS, I let him play with whatever he wants. He has his baby toys, but if I'm holding/doing something that he wants, I normally let him hold it. Straighteners and stuff is an obvious no-no, but say, I'm holding a DVD box, I'll let him hold it and look at it...

Dating: Well, I think I'd feel differently if he was a girl, so I'm less protective of the whole dating business. I'll be happy for him to have girlfriends, I think I'll allow his girlfriend to stay the night when he is 16+ and If they are in a relationship, but he'll be having a right talking to if he asks for random girls to stay that he's not going out with!

Going out: Once again, I think if I had a girl it would be different. I'd probably want to know what time his friends curfew is, and he can come in roughly that time. No point being aloud out later than your friends. If he's out of the area, he'll probably have an earlier curfew, or me or his Dad would pick him up/drop him off.

Drinking/smoking: I'd be the worlds' biggest hypocrit if I was to hit the roof about either of these. I started smoking about 11/12 years old, and started drinking about 12/13. I'd be disappointed, but i'd probably take the same approach as my mum did with me... He's not aloud to smoke around the family, at least, until the legal smoking age (If he did smoke younger than that) And I wouldn't finance his habits. If he wants to smoke/drink outside the house with friends, that's up to him, It's physically impossible to keep tabs on kids outside the house anyway, so fighting him about stopping drinking/smoking would be a waste of breath, and give a reason to rebel any ways.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I don't think I am strict with Kian but that could be because he is only 5 months! 

Food : At the moment Kian has a few chocolate buttons once a week (when I say few he has about 5!)

Toys : Kian plays with his daddies DVDs and when we are out shopping he likes to play with the bread :S I really don't know why. I will not allow him to play with straighteners at any age though as my baby brother when he was 1 used to play with mine, I left mine to cool down once, he thought he was allowed to play with them and burnt himself really badly on his hands :(

Dating: Obviously I will be allowing him to date, I will follow with out my parents done with me. I was allowed to date from around 13-14 years old if they met them etc. They trusted me not to do things I shouldn't and I will have trust in Kian. I will let them over because how will I know he is safe? Who he is with? etc. As for staying the night he will have the same rule as I did. He is not allowed to have girlfriends stay over until he is 16.

Going out : This all depends on the age. 14= 9pm 16=11pm and 18 any time he wants.

Drinking/smoking : If he wishes to smoke and drink I will not stop him, if he decides he wants to do it underage I will not stop him but I will not supply him with them either. If he wants to do these he will have to find the money to feed his own habits. As Steph said if you try to ban these things they will more then likely rebel...


----------



## KaceysMummy

*Food:* Yeah she has the occasionally sweet/crisps. It's more of a treat than an everyday thing though...

*Toys:* She plays with loads of things which aren't 'toys' as long as it's not dangerous. 

*Dating:* I've never really thought about it. Whenever I suppose. I wouldn't let him stay though unless really serious. 
Obviously would prefer if she stayed a virgin until at least 35...:?

*Going Out:* I think she'd have the same curfew as me which was I had to be on the last bus home, which got me in for about 11pm, 9pm until at high school.

*Drinking/Smoking:* I don't really know, I would be really disappointed if she started smoking but nothing I could do I suppose - just not in the house. 
Drinking, I would try to be less strict with her so she doesn't feel the need to binge on cheap alcohol at the local park, then stay at friends cause I'd go mad about it, like I did :blush: but then I wouldn't want her thinking it's okay to drink either. She'd probably be allowed a few _very_ occasionally on special occasions though... 
I wouldn't give her money to smoke or drink either, but they find their ways I suppose, like having no lunch... :haha: xx


----------



## rainbows_x

*Food :* Ava isn't allowed crisps, biscuits, juice etc atm. I personally don't see any need for it, she loves healthy food and don't want to comprimise that at the moment. She will be allowed when she's older, but rarely, only as a treat and I will teach her about sugars etc and make sure she reguarly brushes her teeth.

*Toys :* She plays with anything - as long as it's not dangerous obviously, I think it's good to get them used to lots of different things.

*Dating :* Being a girl myself I know there is alot of stuff my parents would kill me for if they knew about :lol: If you don't let a boy stay, they will find a way! I will let him over, I think my OH would scare them away though :lol: wouldn't be able to stay the night until we have gotten to know them well.

*Going out :* I guess it would depend who she was with, where they were going etc. I'd probably say around 9ish until she is 16, then around 11ish, then when she's 18 she can do as she pleases.

*Drinking/smoking : * Me and her dad both smoke and we both drink, we do neither in front of Ava, but we'd obviously teach her that they are not good habits to pick up. I would allow her to drink in the house with us/her friends but she would have to smoke outside. I would never buy her cigarettes if she was underage, maybe would buy her the old wkd though, my mum used to be me drink and it never did me any harm.


----------



## Natasha2605

Food : At the minute I'm strict. I try to give her her 5 a day, she loves her fruit and veggies and I'm trying to keep it that way. She has crisps like wotsits or quavers but only maybe a packet every two days. I home cook most meals and she won't be having mcdonalds or chippys for a long while yet. She won't grow up thinking things are banned, because they won't be. I'll explain to her why it's important to eat good foods and why we mustn't eat too many bad ones

Toys : Summer is allowed to play with most things tbh. Obviously things like knives and cleaning products are a no go but she loves playing with everyday household things like pegs, bottles , tubs of stuff etc.

Dating : It's hard to say without being in that position but right now I'd say no dating before 14 ish. When she is 16 and if she is in a happy, stable relationship I may allow her boyfriend to stay over, providing I know what birth control she is on and our relationship at the time. It's one of those things you can't say for certain till your in that situation

Going out : I presume we're talking about teenagers? Probably about 10 ish between 14 and 16. Midnight until 18. Again, I'll depend on the type of teenager she is. She won't be out late if it's getting wasted on the streets

Drinking/smoking :Smoking will not be tolerated. At all. Nor will drinking under 16. Depending on how responsible she is I may let her drink casually after she is 16. We'll see.


----------



## MissMamma

*Food* : Raphi is not allowed any sugary/salty things at all but she is only six months old! I strongly believe that whatever i put into her whilst she's young will have an impact when she's older so i will always feed her healthy foods whilst i am in control of what she eats. Obviously she will have treats as i also strongly believe that denying a child something only makes them want it all the more.

*Toys* : She can play with absolutely anything as long as its not dangerous.

*Dating* : I havent really thought about dating, i hope i will have an open and honest relationship with my daughter though. i wont stop her from dating and i know if she wants to have sex she'll do it no matter what i say [if she's anything like me that is!] so i would rather i know about it and know that she is properly educated about it.

*Going out* : I was allowed out til half twelve til i moved out at 16. Looking back my mum was v lenient and i wouldnt want my 13yr old wandering the streets at half twelve! But we'll see what happens on that one. You never know i might be lucky and i might have an angelic daughter who only wants to stay in and bake cookies with me at home :D

*Drinking/smoking* : I started smoking at 11 but quit before i got pregnant and i am determined not to be a hypocritical parent. Raphi will never be allowed to smoke in the house and she will always know i dont agree with her doing it but i cant stop her if she chooses to. And as far as drinking goes i am already resigned to the fact that she will be drinking underage, i dont know anybody who waited til they were eighteen for their first drink! I think the french have got it right where drinking is not a subject for argument and kids are brought up to drink sensibly.

it all depends on what type of girl she turns out to be, if she is a wacko tyrant child she will be locked in her room and only allowed out for school :D


----------



## amygwen

Food: I'm pretty lenient with what he eats now. I let him have a chip here and there, I'm not really strict. I know I need to be and I will. I think it's important they have a nutricious diet so therefore I'll be limiting his sodas/juices to one a day and he'll be allowed to snack, but I'll hopefully get him into the swing of enjoying fruits and vegetables!

Toys: I let LO play with anything, even my camera and phone cus he loves those things so much. I'll let him play with everything as long as it's not dangerous.

Dating: Not quite sure about dating. I think once he goes through puberty and enjoys being around girls, I think I'd be fine with him dating. Of course they'd be supervised if she/he came over to the house. But, I think when he doesn't have a driver's license and I have to escort him around, I'll be more than happy to drop them off at the mall, at a restaurant, a bowling alley, etc.. as long as I know where they are and that they're not up to no good!

Going out: As long as I know where he is and what time he'll be home or need picking up, I'll be fine with him going out with friends. Probably at the youngest 13, maybe that's even a bit too young.. it'd depend on how good he is in school and if he's mature enough to handle going out with his friends. Obviously when he learns to drive, I'll let him go out but give him curfews.

Drinking/smoking: I don't want him doing either. But I know typical kids will try both and will do it because it's 'cool'. Both will not be tolerated, if I ever were to find out he was doing them!


----------



## Hotbump

*Food* : I take jovanni once every two weeks to mcdonalds and i will do the same for jr but both my kids love their fruits and vegetables so I see no harm. Jovanni has mostly milk and water but he does get about 6-10oz of juice once a day.
*Toys* : I let them play with anything as long as its not dangerous
*Dating* : I think that I will let them date when they are around 14/15 I will talk to them about being safe if they are going to have sex but hopefully they will wait which I doubt!
*Going out* : If its a school night then I say be home by 9:30 if not school night then they can stay out until 10:30 or 11pm not sure but I think here in texas or maybe only dallas they have a curfew law or something on school nights. They can start going out until they are around 15 and show me they are responsible.
*Drinking/smoking* : I will not tolerate drinking or smoking in my house


----------



## laura1991

*Food *:At the moment i dont give Lily sweets chocolate etc, she has the odd few quavers if im eating something but shes more intrested in eating strawberries and grapes. As she gets older she will be allowed chocolate as a treat, but im deffinately going to try keep her away from fast food places. Lily doesnt drink juice either, only water or milk. As long as shes happy with it i will keep it that way 

*Toys : *As long as its not Dangerous then i dont mind, i never let her near the straightners even if there off so she knows that there hot! 

*Dating *: Ive never really thought about it! I wouldnt want her to have a serious relationship young but id rather her be up front and tell me so i know the truth. I wouldnt want boyfriends staying over till shes 17ish or has been with them for a long time. I want to be able to protect her and trust him

*Going out :* It depends what shes doing, if shes at her friends house id say 9/10 at weekends but on school nights shed be only allowed out when homework is done, i dont really want her going out on the streets drinking etc id rather she invite friends round 

*Drinking/smoking* :I cant stand smoking, so i would probs be upset if she smoked, not angry but upset. Theres no point going mad it wont achieve anything. I would be disapointed if she was drinking on the streets and coming home drunk, i will just stop spends etc till shes maybe 16/17 and ill allow her to do it in the house.


----------



## BrEeZeY

Food : yes with moderation now and later, i dont believe in having treats for myself and then Aiden ask for a bite and me say no, i push healthy snacks first!

Toys : i am strict about what i let Aiden play with as i am afraid of him swallowing things or breaking things and hurting himself, our living room is baby proofed for the most part and Aiden knows what he is and isnt allowed to play with

Dating : when ever it is that my boys feel ready, and they will be allowed to have girls stay the night and they will probably be allowed to stay the night although, i do know that we are the youngest parents that have kids our age, so we will probably not run into too many parents as easy going as we are....

Going out : as late as they want, as long as they are open and talk to us about who they will be with and what they are doing.... since ill be driving them until they are in highschool they wont have much of a choice when they are younger but when they are in highschool i would rather them talk to me and tell me what they are doing than trying to sneak out and me not know where they are... cause if they are like DH or I they will find a way to sneak out.... there will be some repercussions if i find out that they lied to me or if they dont show up at all with out telling me 

Drinking/smoking : i would be pissed if i found out that they were drinking before the age of 15, as DH & I both didnt do either before 15 and Aidens dad is an alcoholic so i would be really disappointed if they did 
i would take their keys if i ever found out that they drove after drinking or smoked in my car.... i cant stand smoke and we have lost a lot of close friends due to drunk drivers....
drinking really doesnt bother me unless it becomes a problem and if they wanted to drink here n the house i would let them but drinking out in public i would prefer that they only drank a lil bit, but i think the whole drinking thing is still hott on my my mind as we lost a friend 2 yrs ago to a drunk driver and then his died last week due to a drunk driver as well....neither driver got charges for driving under the influence


----------



## AriannasMama

Food: Arianna only gets a little taste of a treat now and then, but I never grew up having pop and other junk foods in the house so I will do the same.

Toys: I only let her play with what's hers. I leave things around that she can reach that aren't dangerous and are easily replaced but I do it so she learns not to get into everything, once she can understand words I can tell her "That is so and so's book, we cant play with that" etc.

Dating: Haven't thought much about dating yet, she's not even a year old :haha:

Going out: Same with this, I think I started going out with friends when I was 14-15 so she can do the same, but I'll want to know all the whos, whats, whens, and wheres if I'm not the one dropping her off.

Drinking/smoking: I hope she will never smoke! Drinking almost everyone does before they turn legal age, but I still won't let her do it in the house until she is of legal age and I would hope she is always responsible about it.


----------



## MissMamma

Isnt it weirrd to think we will all have rampant hormonal teenagers one day and will actually have to adress this stuff! :shock:


----------



## lizardbreath

*Food* : Jaymee has always been allowed candy she loves smarties, she gets them about once a week. when Kat starts eating she will be allowed candy as well

*Toys* : No I dont let her touch my stuff that she should touch she knows better

*Dating* : yes they can date , I started having sleep overs when I was 17. I dont care what age as long as they are smart and safe. 

*Going out* : at 15 no later then 10. at 16 no later then 11, before 15 no later then 9 

*Drinking/smoking* : Id be pissed about smoking at any age. I have never smokedand I dont believe in smoking. drinking before 15 without my knowledge mad, I was 15 when I was drinking but my parents always knew and even bought me the booze they figured that way they would know and I would be safe and I agree it was easier I didnt have to sneak behind their backs


----------



## Desi's_lost

Food : For sure I want to keep things healthy for as long as possible...but i'm holding on to hope that she'll be like me and like healthy food rather than the rest of my family who think a veggie a day out of a can suffices. 

Toys : If Syri had her way..she'd play with every shinny wrapper she can find, so I guess I have to be strict there but otherwise i let her play with whatever she wants assuming its not going to hurt her (other than he smacking her head into it..which she does with everything)

Dating : I've never thought about it...but chances are I wont be too strict because of how I was treated. My parents babied the shit out of me, so i'm probably going to try and meet her half way when the time comes.

Going out : Same here as above, until I was 15 my parents wouldnt let me get in a car with someone they didnt know well, even if it was to drive 5 minutes down the road. Sooo i'll probably be lenient. 

Drinking/smoking : I really dont want her to smoke..i mean i literally TRIED to smoke and i just find it disgusting and it gives me headaches lol. but if she really wants to she'll have to pay for it...seeing its like 7 bucks a pack now i doubt she will. drinking i probably wont mind 16+ as long as its in moderation.


----------



## sarah0108

Food - I'm not too fussed about, Max is more of a healthy eater than Harriet, she's greedy but shes very picky and i was exactly the same when i was little. Luckily Max is alergic to chocolate rofl:) so they only have it rarely e.g. when im out and i see a dairy free choc bar ill buy one and they'll share it or something but thats not often. If i'm eating something and they want it (or if family/OH etc) i dont mind them having a bit as long as they are okay to eat it. Fizzy drinks they will not have, they dont even have juice (kinds my fault because i hate it) but they love water.

Toys - Im relaxed with what they play with to be honest. Harriet loves to pretend to do Max's hair with my GHDS :rofl: (turned off and unplugged obvs!!) they like bashing things together like cutlery on the table and making noise :dohh: as long as they cant hurt themselves then i dont mind. Like with the straighteners, providing they havent been on or plugged in so they are cold, i dont see a problem with it.

Dating - I'm not too concerned about (different stroy with OH though haha he says no partners till 18!) Me and OH were together at 13 and i was pregnant at 15 so i'd be a hipocrite so tell them they couldnt have boyfriends and girlfriends. Like someone said, i'd rather know about who they are with and where they are rather than not have a clue. I mean, with me and OH even though we werent allowed to stop at each others houses we still managed to DTD in private and even when our parents throught they were keeping an eye on us!!

Going out - I'd say about 10 as long as they come in for dinner or stay in until they've eaten/done homework etc on a school night, weekends would be dependant on what they are doing and where they go :)

Drinking/Smoking - I'd angry if they smoked but again, OH has been smoking since 12 so i doubt they'd listen to us if we told them off, if i found out they smoked id tell them not to let family see it or do it around me! Drinking, its a hard one, my parents let me have a tiny drink if they did every so often but it didnt stop me going out and getting hammered on the streets! So i'd probably be the same as my mum was and just hope they'd have more sense than do it on the street!

I'm a believer in that, the more your restrict them the more they'll do it! x


----------



## Lucy22

*Food* - This is the one thing I'm seriously strict on. Elena is 4, and has yet to taste a fizzy drink. I intend on keeping it that way for as long as possible. I don't feed her anything processed, so chips, chicken nuggets, burgers etc. are out unless its a special occasion. She's allowed to have a packet of chocolate buttons after preschool on Fridays as a treat, and an occasional fruitjuice.I try to avoid juices too though, b/c I'm wary of the sugar content

*Toys* - As long as its not dangerous I'm not too bothered. I _do_ monitor what she watches though. I make sure DVD's are age appropriate, as well as her Nintendo DS games. 

*Dating* - I started dating her daddy when I was 14, so I'd be hypocritical if I insisted on any later than that. 14 is okay once its nothing too serious.

*Going Out* - It will depend on how sensible and independent she is when she's older. It will also depend on who shes with and what shes doing. Under no circumstances will she ever be allowed hang around street corners till all hours though! 

*Drinking/Smoking* - I'd be gutted if she smoked, I don't agree with it. I suppose I'd do all I could to get her to stop, although that doesn't always work. I wouldn't mind her having a supervised drink in moderation as long as she was 16+.


----------



## lucy_x

*Food* : *Is your LO allowed crisps/sweeties? Will they be when they are older? How often will they be allowed them?*

My LO will be allowed both in moderation, A little of everything.

*Toys* : Do *you/will you let your LO play with anything, like all the stuff they shouldn't have? (eg. straightners/dvds..)*
My LO plays with everything she can get her hands on, Anything i dont want playing with (that would be dangerous) is picked up.

*Dating* : *Would you let them date? How old? When they have their first girlfriend/boyfriend will you let them over? To stay the night?*
Obviously i would let them date, At about 13.... First BF can only stay over past 16.

*Going out* : *How late would your son/daughter be allowed out?*
past 13, Until 9pm.
past 17, until 11pm. (unless previously arranged.)

*Drinking/smoking* : *What would you do if your son/daughter was doing either of these, underage/of age?*

Aslong as they were over 15 they can do both. so long as the drinking isnt heavy or everynight, and only in my house or a good friends house.


----------



## bbyno1

Food-She is quite a healthy eater which is good. Loves her veg and fruit. I tend to give her fruit and breadsticks as snack through out the day but she does have biscuites (ella's kitchen) & some baby crisps.She has had juice 3-4 times but don't plan on giving her anymore any time soon as she loves her water anyway and doesn't know any different. As she gets older she will know choc/sweets as a treat and not something that she gets daily. I was brought up with lots of choc/sweets & bicuites in the cupboard so whenever i snack i tend to always reach for the junk,so im not healthy at all and don't want her brought up this way

Toys-Im not too fussed what she plays with,even though i thought i was being nice giving her my mobile a few days ago on a long trip and she ended up breaking it so now i have no phone:haha:so will be strict on that from now! Other than that i let her play with pretty much anything that isn't dangerous or of big value.

Update soon-Aliyahs bathtime lol


----------



## DreamComeTrue

Time will tell if we stick to this but hope we will!

Food : Is your LO allowed crisps/sweeties? Will they be when they are older? How often will they be allowed them? 

We have allowed lyra to have small amounts of nut free chocolate from her easter eggs (which me & OH are 'helping' her eat) she is a very healthy eater at the moment so we dont think its going to affect her, we want to keep things like sweets & chocolate very limited until shes about 4ish and then they will be treats e.g. because you were such a good girl at school today you are allowed to choose some sweets. just keep it under control until shes old enough to buy her own lunch & no doubt it will be as unhealthy as possible!

Toys : Do you/will you let your LO play with anything, like all the stuff they shouldn't have? (eg. straightners/dvds..) 

she understands the word 'no' now so she is starting to understand what she shouldn't play with like wires from the tv. i keep everything that she shouldnt have away from her as much as possible, but if i have something like a magazine (which she will def rip & chew) then i give her a book, i try and comprimise(?) with her.

Dating : Would you let them date? How old? When they have their first girlfriend/boyfriend will you let them over? To stay the night? 

omg not thought about this yet! 
i would like her to be very open with me & i want to be open with her, i want to have a relationship with lyra where she is comfortable to tell me if theres someone she fancies & would bring him to the house so we can meet him. if i told her not to date she would most likely do it anyway so i wouldnt tell her not to but id tell her if i was unhappy about it. but i think i would be comfortable with her dating at 16. id let him come round at weekends or after school for a while but def not over night until shes been with him for a long time and we know him well & shes 18.

Going out : How late would your son/daughter be allowed out?

if its a school night then she would have to be home by dinner time, at the weekend if shes at a friends house then it can be later as long as we are picking her up or friends parents are dropping her home. when she gets old enough for clubs like under 18s night or a party or something then fair enough it could be late, but i would want me or OH to pick her up. 

Drinking/smoking : What would you do if your son/daughter was doing either of these, underage/of age? 

drinking - i did it & i would expect her to. id tell her i wasnt happy about it but how can you stop them? if its a party with friends then fair enough i wouldnt want her left out, but i def wouldnt buy it for her or 'allow' her to. 

smoking - i would be very upset - tried it once it was disgusting - and whats the point?? plus my grandad got cancer from smoking & now he cant talk. so i would be very upset & def wouldnt give her any money for them or buy them for her.


----------



## annawrigley

I honestly hate thinking about this, it makes me so upset. I was a sneaky bitch and did loads of awful things and FOB has no respect for women, is a slut, and is really disrespectful to his mum. So I really hope he turns out like neither of us

*Food : Is your LO allowed crisps/sweeties? Will they be when they are older? How often will they be allowed them?*
I don't tend to give him them but other family members do and thats ok as long as its not a regular thing. He has puddings at nursery which I'm not gonna ask for him to be excluded from because thats not fair on him. When he's in school I'll probably let him spend a bit of money in the shop on a treat every Friday (thats what my mum did with us).

*Toys : Do you/will you let your LO play with anything, like all the stuff they shouldn't have? (eg. straightners/dvds..)*
He can play with anything as long as its not dangerous, makes a mess or could break something.

*Dating : Would you let them date? How old? When they have their first girlfriend/boyfriend will you let them over? To stay the night?*
I dont see the point in putting an age on when I would allow him to because if they wanna do it they're gonna do it. I would rather he was just honest with me and could come to me about stuff like this. If he had a girlfriend I would wanna meet her a few times for tea or whatever and then probably let her stay the night if they nagged. If it was just a random hoe I'd never met or heard of before, then no way hosay! Having said that, my mum did let FOB stay over but not as often as I wanted so I moved in with him. Which was the biggest mistake ever lol.

*Going out : How late would your son/daughter be allowed out?*
Pff this is such a hard one because my mum was very lenient and I loved it, I loved having freedom. However I totally abused it and would stay out all night drinking and doing drugs on the streets or at some random persons house I'd never even met. She didn't know where I was and I'd disappear for days on end, her and my dad would constantly ring and text me and get the police involved and I would only ever text back "I'm not dead" :dohh: I must have put her through so much but I had friends whose parents were really strict and I would have HATED to have been in their position. I loved being able to do what I wanted, and I don't regret it. Life experience I guess :roll: So yeah I dont know if I could put a time on it, again I'd want him to be honest and want to know where he was and who he was with, not that he'd tell the truth probably but its worth a try. If my mum told me to be in by 12 I'd laugh in her face and escape out the window once she was in bed... There were no lengths I wouldnt go to to get what I wanted and she knew that which I think was why she just let it happen

*Drinking/smoking : What would you do if your son/daughter was doing either of these, underage/of age?*
I did both excessively from 14 so couldn't really pass judgement on that. I would be upset about smoking and he would never be allowed to do it in the house, drinking not so much cos its inevitable and everyone does it. I would rather he drank in my house than on the streets though, or at someones house I didnt know, or even someones house I did know (because I've lost track of the amount of times I named a friend she knew and then went somewhere else) and tbh I would probably buy it for him if he asked. I used to ask tramps to buy me alcohol like every other day and pay them with a few quid or cigs. Like I said, no lengths I wouldn't go to... Drugs is also a hard one. If he did something I have experience of I'd give him all the horror stories and try and put him off as much as possible but if he was adamant I'd want him to do it in the house and make sure he did it safely ie keep hydrated but not drink too much or too fast cos he could flood his brain and die... I know that sounds absolutely terrible like I'd condone it and give him tips, but its such a tricky one cos of the amount of dangerous situations I put myself in because I didnt want my mum finding out, so I would rather he did it under my roof where I knew I could get help immediately if something were to happen. I would rather give him all the information and for him to do it safely (as safely as you can :roll:) than for him to go out on the streets or McDonalds til 5am like I did and either OD or get attacked by some stranger, there's some dodgy people out at that time... That feels so weird and wrong to type, maybe I'll take that back when the time comes, IDK. I just hope he's a good boy and never gets into that kinda thing. My poor mum!!! No wonder she hates me

URGH hate this topic lol I dont want him to ever grow up! And dont even get me started on when I have a girl! :(


----------



## Lucy22

annawrigley said:


> I honestly hate thinking about this, it makes me so upset. I was a sneaky bitch and did loads of awful things and FOB has no respect for women, is a slut, and is really disrespectful to his mum. So I really hope he turns out like neither of us
> 
> *Food : Is your LO allowed crisps/sweeties? Will they be when they are older? How often will they be allowed them?*
> I don't tend to give him them but other family members do and thats ok as long as its not a regular thing. He has puddings at nursery which I'm not gonna ask for him to be excluded from because thats not fair on him. When he's in school I'll probably let him spend a bit of money in the shop on a treat every Friday (thats what my mum did with us).
> 
> *Toys : Do you/will you let your LO play with anything, like all the stuff they shouldn't have? (eg. straightners/dvds..)*
> He can play with anything as long as its not dangerous, makes a mess or could break something.
> 
> *Dating : Would you let them date? How old? When they have their first girlfriend/boyfriend will you let them over? To stay the night?*
> I dont see the point in putting an age on when I would allow him to because if they wanna do it they're gonna do it. I would rather he was just honest with me and could come to me about stuff like this. If he had a girlfriend I would wanna meet her a few times for tea or whatever and then probably let her stay the night if they nagged. If it was just a random hoe I'd never met or heard of before, then no way hosay! Having said that, my mum did let FOB stay over but not as often as I wanted so I moved in with him. Which was the biggest mistake ever lol.
> 
> *Going out : How late would your son/daughter be allowed out?*
> Pff this is such a hard one because my mum was very lenient and I loved it, I loved having freedom. However I totally abused it and would stay out all night drinking and doing drugs on the streets or at some random persons house I'd never even met. She didn't know where I was and I'd disappear for days on end, her and my dad would constantly ring and text me and get the police involved and I would only ever text back "I'm not dead" :dohh: I must have put her through so much but I had friends whose parents were really strict and I would have HATED to have been in their position. I loved being able to do what I wanted, and I don't regret it. Life experience I guess :roll: So yeah I dont know if I could put a time on it, again I'd want him to be honest and want to know where he was and who he was with, not that he'd tell the truth probably but its worth a try. If my mum told me to be in by 12 I'd laugh in her face and escape out the window once she was in bed... There were no lengths I wouldnt go to to get what I wanted and she knew that which I think was why she just let it happen
> 
> *Drinking/smoking : What would you do if your son/daughter was doing either of these, underage/of age?*
> I did both excessively from 14 so couldn't really pass judgement on that. I would be upset about smoking and he would never be allowed to do it in the house, drinking not so much cos its inevitable and everyone does it. I would rather he drank in my house than on the streets though, or at someones house I didnt know, or even someones house I did know (because I've lost track of the amount of times I named a friend she knew and then went somewhere else) and tbh I would probably buy it for him if he asked. I used to ask tramps to buy me alcohol like every other day and pay them with a few quid or cigs. Like I said, no lengths I wouldn't go to... Drugs is also a hard one. If he did something I have experience of I'd give him all the horror stories and try and put him off as much as possible but if he was adamant I'd want him to do it in the house and make sure he did it safely ie keep hydrated but not drink too much or too fast cos he could flood his brain and die... I know that sounds absolutely terrible like I'd condone it and give him tips, but its such a tricky one cos of the amount of dangerous situations I put myself in because I didnt want my mum finding out, so I would rather he did it under my roof where I knew I could get help immediately if something were to happen. I would rather give him all the information and for him to do it safely (as safely as you can :roll:) than for him to go out on the streets or McDonalds til 5am like I did and either OD or get attacked by some stranger, there's some dodgy people out at that time... That feels so weird and wrong to type, maybe I'll take that back when the time comes, IDK. I just hope he's a good boy and never gets into that kinda thing. My poor mum!!! No wonder she hates me
> 
> URGH hate this topic lol I dont want him to ever grow up! And dont even get me started on when I have a girl! :(


Your so honest, thank you for sharing that with us :hugs: xx


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> I honestly hate thinking about this, it makes me so upset. I was a sneaky bitch and did loads of awful things and FOB has no respect for women, is a slut, and is really disrespectful to his mum. So I really hope he turns out like neither of us
> 
> *Food : Is your LO allowed crisps/sweeties? Will they be when they are older? How often will they be allowed them?*
> I don't tend to give him them but other family members do and thats ok as long as its not a regular thing. He has puddings at nursery which I'm not gonna ask for him to be excluded from because thats not fair on him. When he's in school I'll probably let him spend a bit of money in the shop on a treat every Friday (thats what my mum did with us).
> 
> *Toys : Do you/will you let your LO play with anything, like all the stuff they shouldn't have? (eg. straightners/dvds..)*
> He can play with anything as long as its not dangerous, makes a mess or could break something.
> 
> *Dating : Would you let them date? How old? When they have their first girlfriend/boyfriend will you let them over? To stay the night?*
> I dont see the point in putting an age on when I would allow him to because if they wanna do it they're gonna do it. I would rather he was just honest with me and could come to me about stuff like this. If he had a girlfriend I would wanna meet her a few times for tea or whatever and then probably let her stay the night if they nagged. If it was just a random hoe I'd never met or heard of before, then no way hosay! Having said that, my mum did let FOB stay over but not as often as I wanted so I moved in with him. Which was the biggest mistake ever lol.
> 
> *Going out : How late would your son/daughter be allowed out?*
> Pff this is such a hard one because my mum was very lenient and I loved it, I loved having freedom. However I totally abused it and would stay out all night drinking and doing drugs on the streets or at some random persons house I'd never even met. She didn't know where I was and I'd disappear for days on end, her and my dad would constantly ring and text me and get the police involved and I would only ever text back "I'm not dead" :dohh: I must have put her through so much but I had friends whose parents were really strict and I would have HATED to have been in their position. I loved being able to do what I wanted, and I don't regret it. Life experience I guess :roll: So yeah I dont know if I could put a time on it, again I'd want him to be honest and want to know where he was and who he was with, not that he'd tell the truth probably but its worth a try. If my mum told me to be in by 12 I'd laugh in her face and escape out the window once she was in bed... There were no lengths I wouldnt go to to get what I wanted and she knew that which I think was why she just let it happen
> 
> *Drinking/smoking : What would you do if your son/daughter was doing either of these, underage/of age?*
> I did both excessively from 14 so couldn't really pass judgement on that. I would be upset about smoking and he would never be allowed to do it in the house, drinking not so much cos its inevitable and everyone does it. I would rather he drank in my house than on the streets though, or at someones house I didnt know, or even someones house I did know (because I've lost track of the amount of times I named a friend she knew and then went somewhere else) and tbh I would probably buy it for him if he asked. I used to ask tramps to buy me alcohol like every other day and pay them with a few quid or cigs. Like I said, no lengths I wouldn't go to... Drugs is also a hard one. If he did something I have experience of I'd give him all the horror stories and try and put him off as much as possible but if he was adamant I'd want him to do it in the house and make sure he did it safely ie keep hydrated but not drink too much or too fast cos he could flood his brain and die... I know that sounds absolutely terrible like I'd condone it and give him tips, but its such a tricky one cos of the amount of dangerous situations I put myself in because I didnt want my mum finding out, so I would rather he did it under my roof where I knew I could get help immediately if something were to happen. I would rather give him all the information and for him to do it safely (as safely as you can :roll:) than for him to go out on the streets or McDonalds til 5am like I did and either OD or get attacked by some stranger, there's some dodgy people out at that time... That feels so weird and wrong to type, maybe I'll take that back when the time comes, IDK. I just hope he's a good boy and never gets into that kinda thing. My poor mum!!! No wonder she hates me
> 
> URGH hate this topic lol I dont want him to ever grow up! And dont even get me started on when I have a girl! :(

Your like, my mum. :haha: She had the same rules with me, even down to the 'i'd rather him do drugs under my roof', I remember when my mum said to me, If you are going to try drugs, I'd rather you do it here, at home. I was like, :saywhat: Your also like me, It was like reading about myself :haha: Especially the whole, tramps buying alcohol... That was a frequent occurance!


----------



## MissMamma

i totally feel for my mum too. I was _such_ a horrible child always lying and sneaking out. I used to get tramps to buy my alcohol too! God i was such an idiot. I have so much more respect for my mum now i have a daughter. Maybe i'll send raphi to a nunnery :?


----------



## _laura

*Food : Is your LO allowed crisps/sweeties? Will they be when they are older? How often will they be allowed them?*
Not allowed it at the moment (obviously!) but when he's older it will be as a treat. As long as the quanitites aren't massive I don't mind. When he's old enough to manage his own money it's entirely up to him.

*Toys : Do you/will you let your LO play with anything, like all the stuff they shouldn't have? (eg. straightners/dvds..)*
Yeah Max pretty much plays with anything. His favourite thing at the moment is an Xbox controller! :haha: I don't use my straightners anymore and theyre tucked in my room away from Max. Also if he wants to play with a dvd case he can. He can break things and play with things, just nothing dangerous.

*Dating : Would you let them date? How old? When they have their first girlfriend/boyfriend will you let them over? To stay the night?*
Entirely up to him what age he dates, I'd rather him be honest with me. I started properly dating at 13/14. If he wants to earlier then he can, I'd rather know that he's having a relationship than not. Me and my mum have a really open relationship so I'd like to be like that. They can come over and stay over as long as I am aware of them staying over and they have been in a relationship for a while, I don't want him having loads of random girls I don't know every night.

*Going out : How late would your son/daughter be allowed out?*
My mum was really lenient, my dad not so much. he would demand that we were in at 6pm. So I rebelled and followed what my mum would say. I had a lot of older friends that drove and I would go to lots of gigs most nights and my mum said that as long as she knew where I was going that night it was fine. If I went out and got the train back she would normally pick me up from the station at midnight (the walk back to our house was really rough-people had been killed down there) I'd like to have that kind of trust with him. Though if he goes to a gig I'll probably go with him :haha:

*Drinking/smoking : What would you do if your son/daughter was doing either of these, underage/of age?*
From the age of 14 my mum would buy me alcohol so I could go out to beach/house parties. The good thing about that is that I never drunk any more than what she gave me because it was always enough. (big bottle of cider or something) so I'd be willing to do that with Max, more often than not the parties were at my house so she would be there (completely wasted :dohh:) anyway. She always told me the one thing I should never do is throw up in someone elses house. So I'd tell that to Max. In terms of smoking I'd rather Max not do it, but I'd like him to be honest and tell me he was, and not in the house, one thing I hate is when a house stinks of smoke. My grandad died from my nan smoking infront of him all the time so I'm really against it.


----------



## mayb_baby

*Food: * I try and only let Shaun have healthy stuff, but if i'm eating a chocolate biscuit or something, if he reaches out for it, I let him have a little lick, but that's about it. When he's older it'll be a bit different, he can have sweets as a treat. But not as a frequent thing.

*Toys:* I want more creative toys and plenty of books as opposed to electrical toys, not into kiddies being stuck on games consoles and I will try to hold off on one for him for as long as possible. I like children to go outside and play like the way I did, not be cooped up inside on games consoles.


*Dating:* Michael can have girlfriends as long as they treat each other well and were obviously happy, I think I would allow his girlfriend to stay the night when he is over 16 but only if they were in a long relationship (Like over a year) No one night stands back to my house and the first meeting has to be one where we talk not her staying over.

*Going out:* I'd want to know where he was going? and it would be a no if it was a school night, who he is out with ?and what time they need to be home at 15 and under do not need to be out later than 11.30pm (holidays not school night). 

*Drinking/smoking:* I started drinking at 14-15.:blush:
I would allow him to drink in my home with me and his dad at around 16 or on a night out with his friends. Smoking is a massive NO me and OH dont smoke and neither will our son in our home.

xxx


----------



## annawrigley

_laura said:


> She always told me the one thing I should never do is throw up in someone elses house.

Oops



mayb_baby said:


> *Food: * I try and only let *Shaun* have healthy stuff, but if i'm eating a chocolate biscuit or something, if he reaches out for it, I let him have a little lick, but that's about it. When he's older it'll be a bit different, he can have sweets as a treat. But not as a frequent thing.

Have you stolen Lois's baby? :haha:


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> She always told me the one thing I should never do is throw up in someone elses house.
> 
> OopsClick to expand...

Yeah Incidentally I threw up in some girls hair at her house.
It didn't fall on the floor so it doesnt count.


----------



## lauram_92

I accidently don't think I have ever thrown up in someones house. I'm so classy that I go outside to do it; does that count?

Actually laughed at everyone saying they got tramps to buy them drink! :haha: I just got my friends to because everyone was 18+, when I was like 13!


----------



## annawrigley

I never had friends old enough to buy it so tramps it was. Was quite gay really, we made 'friends' with this one particular tramp called Dave (we used to call him Turtleman Dave cos he'd shuffle around with his home on his back - literally) who used to "live" outside City Screen and he'd always go for us. He'd always talk about his son who was around our age. Then one New Years Eve we gave him around £40 between us to go to the shop and he took over an hour (the shop was just down the road but he used to usually take about half an hour because he was like a heroin addict and used to shuffle along at a snails pace) anyway he basically nicked off with our money which he had NEVER done before, we trusted him :rofl: Lol and then a few weeks later there was a sign up at the spot he used to "live" saying he was dead. :( Kinda miss seeing him sit there and saying hi as I passed by, used to buy him hot drinks and pizza sometimes too cos I'm nice... Lol


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Food : Crisps pretty much no. I won't let Robyn have a packet of, they're far too salty etc. She'll have a few if there snacks around someone's house before dinner, or there's nothing as an alternative. Sweets, she has the odd sweet, but generally we don't have many. She doesn't need them really. She has the odd biscuit, but mostly snacks are raisons. I'm quite lucky with her because over everything, she will always take a piece of fruit :) My good girl. I'll treat Logan the same. When there older, perhaps. But as a rule, we don't tend to eat crisps. Full of salt, and if nothing else, they are SO EXPENSIVE!!!!

Toys : Um, occasionally she'll play with things, but I'll always ask her to give them to mummy or daddy, and she will. Phones are a particular favourite as she likes to press the buttons and have pretend conversations :haha: 

Dating : Don't have a problem with dating. As long as they were sensible and respectful to themselves and whoever they were going out with. Honestly, I don't know whether theirs a specific age. I'd like them to be mentally mature though :) No idea about the staying over! Far too far in the future yet :winkwink: 

Going out : Honestly depends on a number of factors, particularly how they behaved. I expect no later than 9.30/10 when they're say 13. I'm not sure though really!

Drinking/smoking : Dissappointed. Drinking is pretty normal now for underage, so I'd be shocked if they weren't. But I'm hoping they'll be sensible. Smoking I'd be extremely dissappointed and ask them to stop i guess! It's just not a nice habit :( I used to smoke for a short period of time, stopping as soon as I found out I was pregnant, and regret ever doing it.


----------



## lauram_92

Anna that story is so funny, but kinda sad at the end. Poor Turtleman Dave :(


----------



## Calsmommy

Food : Is your LO allowed crisps/sweeties? Will they be when they are older? How often will they be allowed them?

- im going to try and feed him as healthy as i can. organic when i can afford it and right now i strain my own babyfood so im going to try to keep him away from sweets as long as i can lol but i know they cant be avoided forever.

Toys : Do you/will you let your LO play with anything, like all the stuff they shouldn't have? (eg. straightners/dvds..)

-hmm, well atm he is only 7 months so really he just plays with his own toys. if its something of importance id like to keep it out of reach but i let him dig through my purse sometimes and chew on my keys :blush:

Dating : Would you let them date? How old? When they have their first girlfriend/boyfriend will you let them over? To stay the night?

-well id like to have a rule that he can date when he is 16. yes i would allow his girlfriend over because id want to meet her and approve of her. no she would not be allowed to stay the night. but this is all so far away i try to not think about this topic to much lol :dohh:

Going out : How late would your son/daughter be allowed out?

-well around these parts there is a state curfew for minors that is 11 pm. however until he is about 16 or 17 my rule will probably be 10:30.

Drinking/smoking : What would you do if your son/daughter was doing either of these, underage/of age?

if he is of age then its his business i suppose but if he is underage then it becomes my business. there would be serious repercussions for him breaking the law and drinking underage/smoking. not sure what those repercussions would be just yet :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

Food : LO has the odd crisps, mainly baby crisps but i have gave him quavers before. When he's older i dont think i'll buy them to have in the house i think they'll be more of a treat when were out, same with sweets 

Toys : He does tend to grab things he should, and i do let him play depending what it is, if it's dangerous to him or not, he loves my phone but i let him have a reeealy old phone to play with

Dating : i will let him date, not sure how old he will be just when i think he's mature enough, i will let her over, make her food ect, but i wont be allowing her to stay over

Going out : depening on the age i suppose, around 16 i'd say 11ish, again depending on where he was/who with/if he was getting picked up or not

Drinking/smoking : drinking, so long as he wasnt getting DRUNK and it was supervised in the house i would mind too much but smoking will be a definate no go!


----------



## lauram_92

My friend has a 15 month old & we were out for lunch with the kiddies. She ordered tomato soup for him (Oliver is just on milk) & to 'keep him quiet', she gave him a packet of dairylea dunkers; this was in a newly done up restaurant so he got the cheese all over the new leather seats. Fair enough you can't stop him but she just watched him do it rather than attempt to stop him - he was just wandering about the restaurant. Then he got bored of the dunkers so she gave him a packet of wotsits which he tipped all over the floor. Then she gave him frubes which he got all over the floor & carpet. Then when his tomato soup came he took one spoonful (which I think was too hot for him because she didn't blow on it enough & he made a face when he got it) & didn't want anymore. Then when we got back to hers she gave him custard. Then she started saying he doesn't eat enough for lunch etc, but he is constantly snacking! You ALWAYS see him with his face covered in chocolate. Her & her mum give him chocolate finger after chocolate finger; like more than I'd eat. He gets a sweetie or/and crisps everytime they go to the shop. & will get both everyday.

She also says 'he needs to learn' whenever he does something wrong. She let him put his hand into her boiling hot dinner (she had just cooked it & watched him put his hand in it to get some), she lets him play with straighters that in my opinion are still hot. He walks about with metal forks in his mouth when he isn't that steady on his feet..


----------



## GypsyDancer

Food : Is your LO allowed crisps/sweeties? Will they be when they are older? How often will they be allowed them?
I suppose with my LO, i cant really ban him from crisps/sweets as hes actually advised to have crips, chocolate, pizzas, fatty things, and lots of calories so i cant imagine i'll be very strict with that one..i'll more than likely encourage him to have them!..But at the moment he only really has rusks biscuits..he has about 3 a day and icecream ect..i will let him have sweets when he's old enough to ask for them properly i guess

Toys : Do you/will you let your LO play with anything, like all the stuff they shouldn't have? (eg. straightners/dvds..)
I try not to but sometimes i just like to let him explore..if he isnt going to come into danger i dont see the harm..he's just curious..

Dating : Would you let them date? How old? When they have their first girlfriend/boyfriend will you let them over? To stay the night?
He can date from any age..He wont be allowed a girl over until he's 16 i dont think although she could come round in the day and for the evening but not over night in his room..once he's 16 i suppose id allow him to..

Going out : How late would your son/daughter be allowed out?
Ohh this is a hard one..depends what night it is..where he's going and who he's with really

Drinking/smoking : What would you do if your son/daughter was doing either of these, underage/of age?
I wouldnt be impressed at all but alot of kids experiment when young so if its going to happen it will..i would nott take it lightly though..a few drinks with friends at 15 though i wouldnt consider terrible!


----------



## Mei190

oooh dear now my answers:

Food :
I think I would rather that sweets were on the rare occasion. Crisps, in moderation are fine when he is older. Say 4-5.

Toys : 
As long as it is not dangerous then fine. I give him my Blurays to look at all the time, he has great curiosity. In fact, Nathaniel has a dummy TV remote as he keeps trying to grab the proper one. No batteries or anything in the dummy one of course.

Dating :
I wouldn't put a time limit on these things but I guess I would. And they could come around. Stay over? Probably not.

Going out : How late would your son/daughter be allowed out?
9pm regardless unless pre-arranged. I had a strict upbringing and always had this time, it worked well, if I was staying out a little later (never usually more than 11pm) I would ring my mother tell her where I was and what time I would then be back. I think she liked me keeping her updated and I would probably wish for the same.

Drinking/smoking : What would you do if your son/daughter was doing either of these, underage/of age?
Eh, two of my major pet hates. I cannot stand smokers. I go bonkers when OH's friends visit and you can smell them a mile away! I guess of-age there is no stopping him, but I would hope he had the common sense to not. Drinking, I have never drunk alcohol and my parents were very open about me being allowed to. I think I would temporarily be mad about drinking. OH doesn't understand this.


----------



## annawrigley

lauram_92 said:


> My friend has a 15 month old & we were out for lunch with the kiddies. She ordered tomato soup for him (Oliver is just on milk) & to 'keep him quiet', she gave him a packet of dairylea dunkers; this was in a newly done up restaurant so he got the cheese all over the new leather seats. Fair enough you can't stop him but she just watched him do it rather than attempt to stop him - he was just wandering about the restaurant. Then he got bored of the dunkers so she gave him a packet of wotsits which he tipped all over the floor. Then she gave him frubes which he got all over the floor & carpet. Then when his tomato soup came he took one spoonful (which I think was too hot for him because she didn't blow on it enough & he made a face when he got it) & didn't want anymore. Then when we got back to hers she gave him custard. Then she started saying he doesn't eat enough for lunch etc, but he is constantly snacking! You ALWAYS see him with his face covered in chocolate. Her & her mum give him chocolate finger after chocolate finger; like more than I'd eat. He gets a sweetie or/and crisps everytime they go to the shop. & will get both everyday.
> 
> She also says 'he needs to learn' whenever he does something wrong. She let him put his hand into her boiling hot dinner (she had just cooked it & watched him put his hand in it to get some), she lets him play with straighters that in my opinion are still hot. He walks about with metal forks in his mouth when he isn't that steady on his feet..

Wow thats a good diet :haha:
Although I have to say with an (almost) 15 month old, they are kinda unstoppable :lol: With the food smearing, if he was doing it deliberately yeah I would tell him no and if he carried on take the food off him, and he ALWAYS throws his food which drives me loopy but I've not yet found anything I can do about that except take it off him :shrug: And the wandering around, they just will not sit still!! Haha. Waiting in the doctors is a nightmare cos he's up and off, waving to the fishes, trying to grab the plants, climb the stairs, running away from me lol. Not excusing the mother cos she sounds umm not the best, but the kid just sounds curious and they never stop so its hard to control every little thing they do :D


----------



## lauram_92

But she doesn't TRY to stop him or distract him or anything like that. I know they're pretty determined to misbehave but if she holds Oli I'll go running after him & making sure he doesn't destroy stuff. There was a guitar propped up & he went & pushed it over. She didn't put it back up & just laughed.. She also lets him attack Oli if he is on the mat when I'm changing his nappy with full hands.


----------



## annawrigley

lauram_92 said:


> But she doesn't TRY to stop him or distract him or anything like that. I know they're pretty determined to misbehave but if she holds Oli I'll go running after him & making sure he doesn't destroy stuff. There was a guitar propped up & he went & pushed it over. She didn't put it back up & just laughed.. She also lets him attack Oli if he is on the mat when I'm changing his nappy with full hands.

Oh, she sounds frustating lol. And thats not cool letting him attack Oli :( again probably not the kids fault cos they're very errr well violent really, can't put it any nicer way! But she should really do something about that. I'm mortified if Noah tries to hit another baby, especially one smaller than him, and definitely tell him off! Sounds like her kid will grow up thinking its ok to be a bully :(


----------



## lauram_92

annawrigley said:


> Oh, she sounds frustating lol. And thats not cool letting him attack Oli :( again probably not the kids fault cos they're very errr well violent really, can't put it any nicer way! But she should really do something about that. I'm mortified if Noah tries to hit another baby, especially one smaller than him, and definitely tell him off! Sounds like her kid will grow up thinking its ok to be a bully :(

Like I'll have Oli on the changing mat on the floor & he tries to poke him in the eye etc & she laughs. So I am like 'No Tyler' & move his hands while trying to make sure Oliver doesn't pee everywhere! She just can't be bothered with him. Her mum has him most of the time & she goes out to get drunk. This weekend her facebook status was 'Ann Summers party tonight, going to be so weird not drinking' the next morning 'So rough...' She gets in such a state that she can't look after him the next day because she spends it spewing. Her mum takes him for 1 hour + every day, 2 nights + during the week, & most of the weekend.

She is really starting to get on my nerves, hence the big rant. She bought him really cheap shoes like £4 for his first ever pair (obv I'm not saying anything bad about cheap things) & they didn't fit him because he has really wide feet. & whenever she put him down in them he would cry. It was horrible. :( I took them off him & put slippers on him because I thought it was awful.. (he was outside) she said she couldn't afford expensive shoes then bought herself a £12 picture frame, £40 curtains, has booked a holiday in July (with her boyfriend of like 5 months who buys her everything he bought her a £350 bed, indians, does the food shopping, £300 floor underlay, probably the holiday...) new bed covers, new makeup, clothes.. Then says she doesn't have the money to afford Tyler. I just think Tyler should come first & she should realise how lucky she is to have her boyfriend buy everything.


----------



## Hotbump

^^ that so horrible i always buy my kids things before myself they even have more clothes than I do!


----------



## annawrigley

:( He should definitely come first! She should at least have got him fitted properly and THEN bought cheap shoes. I just got Noah fitted and got him some £15 Doodles (they are proper Clarks shoes but not proper shoe shoes if you get me :haha:) and have just bought him some 'actual' shoes off eBay for like £5 because I know they're the right size. It doesn't cost to get them fitted, sooo :shrug:
Why are you friends with her? :rofl: I would find it so hard being friends with someone like that lol x


----------



## leoniebabey

^ i hate people like that!! beyond selfish! 
i also hate people who put alcohol ect. BEFORE their kids, theres having a drink and then theirs takingt he utter pee!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Just came across this thread, your friend sounds really selfish!

Going out every weekend, and like leonie said, theres going out having a drink once in a while.. but all the time?! no! i barely go out and it doesnt bother me! the girls have a nightout planned in june, the nightout i had before that was march, id rather buy Grace new clothes, Toys + Everything she needs, theres treating yourself + theres taking the pee!! If her boyfriend can buy her all that, why cant he kit out her LO too? poor baby :(


----------



## lauram_92

the other day she was like 'come to mine for lunch, i have so much food in' so i did. then i asked who bought it all, & she was like 'me & david went halfers. well i bought tyler's stuff & he bought our stuff. so we both spent like £50' tyler has his own cupboard which had a packets/jars etc of baby food. but no way did it come to £50.

i don't even know why i am friends with her, there is no one else. like i texted her to say i was dying my hair. & a few hours later she replies telling me she feels ill.. it is all about her. for years she has been saying she is ill, has an allergy to this & that. the other day she decided she had a gluten allergy and spent tonnes of money getting everything gluten free. the next day she told me she felt amazing.. then a few days later she said she was ill again when she is perfectly fine, i mean she can drink alright!

she went to a psychic a few months ago & apparently the psychic told her all this stuff like she carries so much pain around on her shoulders, has definitely had a miscarriage (which i think she would have known about) & needs to put herself first. when i was about 37 weeks pregnant i went to hers & as soon as i got in the door she handed me tyler, i was like 'what are you doing?' then i realised it was because he had a dirty nappy.

when i was in labour she put in on facebook! i was so mad. i had all these idiots texting/phoning me. she insisted on coming to see me when i was in hospital & put on photos of oliver on facebook; even though i hadn't.. no matter what happens to me/oliver it has happened to her. if oliver falls asleep in the pram & i stop pushing then he wakes up instantly. she said tyler was the same; no he wasn't, she used to rock him to sleep in the pram & he would sleep hours!


----------



## annawrigley

She sounds like a tit. And O/T but the miscarriage thing reminded me of my dream last night, I was reading my green notes and it said on it "MMC" which idk but I've always thought it stood for "missed miscarriage" - as in you didn't know you were pregnant and then you miscarry. Could be totally wrong on that though :haha: and I was really creeped out and was like "what?! when?! how do they know?!"


----------



## lauram_92

i have no idea what mmc means, but i just think that a psychic shouldn't really tell you about that sort of thing because it can depress you? she's a total idiot. but would you not notice the blood & cramps? sounds like a random dream. in my dream last night i was at this womans house who is a total tramp & i ended up running home purely because she smelt so bad.. :dohh: then my auntie came into my house & asked if i wanted mushrooms.. i have random dreams too!

when she found out all i had was gas & air when i was in labour she made out she had nothing because her epidural 'didn't work', even though up until i had oliver it apparently worked fine! she also had pethadine (which she says didn't do anything) and hardly used the gas and air (even though she was saying how delusional it made her).. it's just like a competition :(


----------



## EmziixBo0o

She sounds like shes self obssesed!


----------

